# A Newby With Question About The 0759



## Geirhart (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi guys I am new here and I have a few questions about the 759.

1  What is the total height of this machine with the mill head at its upper travel limit?
2 If I convert this machine to CNC is it still useable as a manual mill?

Thanks in advance I am sure I will have a lot more questions as I get closer to pulling the trigger on buying this mill and then after delivery.

Gary


----------



## tmarks11 (Feb 14, 2016)

Some people leave hand wheels on machines when they convert it.  But that is a bad idea for several reasons:
1. Safety hazard.  Spinning hand wheel can cause injuries or catch stuff and fling it
2. Adds vibration as it might not be well balanced.
3. Because you don't need them

Why?  The great thing about a cnc machine is that you can move the table around easily, either with manual data input commands (type "G01 X5 F20" to move it from current position at 20 ipm to X+5).  Why would you want to crank a handle?  You can also use a pendant that has an encoder dial on it to precisely move the axis.

I do "manual" machining on my cnc mill all the time.  Just put the stock in the vise, and type in commands as needed to mill the piece.  No need to break out solid works to draw up simple milling tasks.  Additionally, there is some conversational cnc that can be done using wizards built into mach3 to do the slightly more complex things (like mill a circle).


----------



## Geirhart (Feb 14, 2016)

Tim  Thanks for your reply. What your saying makes sense to me. I will have to do some thinking before I convert a machine.


----------

